# What the heck are these?



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Question folks: Are these a type of aquatic plant...?
And if not, does anyone know what it is? The lady running the place that i got them from said that they had been in the store in the plant tank over two weeks (nothing rotting, and lots of root growth, hard to tell with the greenery)

Also I am still on the hunt for Vallineria spiralis natans and vallisneria nana.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like some kind of Vallisneria.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

they were sold as vallisneria 'red' 
but the feel of the leaf is more stiff, 
and almost as strong as some terrestrial decorative tropical plants. 
they do not feel a tad 'squishy' like most vals i have felt.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

Did u buy it at pjs? lol...


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

no, not at PJ's, actually a mom and pop place east of whitby.


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I am afraid it looks like Mondo grass (Ophiopogon japonicus)


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I bought some "red vals" from Big Als, turned out to be Vallisneria americana (gigantea) or something very very very similar. Grows very long and it does have hard leaves like a terestrial plant. Turns a nice red close to the surface were there is more light. You might have picked up the same things possibly.

Harry


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

jrs said:


> I am afraid it looks like Mondo grass (Ophiopogon japonicus)


Yea, was gonna say it looks oddly close to mondo grass, which is not an aquatic plant.

You can make a nice lawn of it though, just mow it down a bit =D


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

meh: figured I would get to the bottom of this. did a bit of research and looks like the mondo. ah well. 
yeh: went down to see good ol harold at menagerie and stocked up on a few new crypts and some harder to find val. man I love that place, they take such good care of you there!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

yea, looks like mondo to me also, i hate how places sell it under other names, or like BigAls it at least sells it as Mondo Grass lol! like seriously...they have to know its not truely aquatic, right?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mondo grass. It'll eventually drop dead. Mondograss can tollerate being submersed but it cannot live that way.


----------

